

'Delay-o-tron' to iron out commentary glitches - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/10/31/2406750.htm

======
bootload
Solving the problem of _"... how can you listen to the radio commentary while
you watch the match on TV? ..."_

You can read the technical bits here ~
[http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:vRdCFZOdsM8J:www.endeav...](http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:vRdCFZOdsM8J:www.endeavour.unimelb.edu.au/images/brochures/Project_Descriptions.pdf+Daniel+Monteiro+and+Ben+Vogler+melbourne+uni&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=au&client=firefox-a)
search for _"JE2: The Gerard Whateley Synchrotron"_

